# Interior options



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Getting ready to order the interior from Legendary. the original 65 was starlight black with the parchment interior. Since ride is not number correct ( especially with the 455 being dropped in) I decided to change the interior color scheme.
Thinking of going with the gold interior. Question is, did they use a black rug and black rug on door panels with the gold seats and headliner? I am having trouble visualizing how that black rug gold seat would look. Also, does the paint line at top of door on inside , and dash stay black, or should I try to match the gold.
I know it was black dash with the parchment.
Don't want gold rug, as I am kinda stupid sometimes with what happens to stay on the bottoms of my feet!
Thanks guys for your opinion. Outside is staying black.

rich confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A gold interior was all gold on an A body. That means gold dash, gold rug, etc. Gold door tops, too. You sure you want gold? My stepbrother had a starlight black '67 LeMans convertible with the gold interior, and it just looked weird. It was original and clean, but more than one person asked "what were they thinking?". I realize that taste is subjective, and to each his own. That being said, you could do it like the big Pontiacs did in '65 and earlier and install a black carpet, black door carpets, keep the black dash,wheel, column, etc. Then, to go back to original ( black or parchment), you would just need to change the upholstery. My vote for a black car is a RED interior, and second to that, a BLACK interior. But, it's your car and your choice. The gold/black combo would be a heck of a lot sharper than all gold, IMO.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Funny you mentioned red, as that was second choice. Yeh, I don't like the all gold car and I liked the parchment with the black tops and dash, that is why I am considering the black dash door tops with the gold. I would essentially follow the same color scheme as the black /parchment, but black /gold. 
This is what i am looking for, just another set of virtual eyes to see something that i might be missing.
When I was in college , my roommate ( now a Pontiac dealer) had a 70 GTO with the secret RAM Air 5. Car was unbelievably fast. It was a black car with gold interior, and I always thought that it looked sharp.

rich


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

RED interior! or Metallic Red would be perfect in your 65.....gold would look.....uuuhhhhh......what's the word........g** arty: Eric


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Good thing I am only going between a couple of colors.
If red get the nod, I assume that all in the car is red. Red rug, and paint on the dash and the door tops?
I think red is going to win out so I need all the particulars on what goes where.

Thanks guys.
Off to a meeting now.

rich


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

RED RED RED.... Red wheel wells too!

Sorry, Im a Black/ Red GTO fanatic lol.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Red is my least favorite color, especially all red interior, BUT I agree with Jeff that the Gold would look clumsy, especially with the black carpet and dash. So unless you won't consider the Parchment/Black, I guess it's RED......:willy:
Enjoy......


















Here's an interesting pic. Gold seats with Bronze/Brown dash pad and a brown carpet. Don't know how it would look with Black tho...









Here's Gold in Red..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I wouldn't go so far as saying red is my least favorite color, I reserve that for brown's, tan's and gold wouldn't be too far behind. Green is right up there too. But I do agree a red interior is VERY red. It looks well together with the black, but, may drive you buggy after driving it awhile. Parchment would look good and you can never go wrong with black. Black on black? I know, there are a ton of black interiors out there. But that's because they look so good. IMO. Bottom line, you're the one that will be driving it. Go with whatever you think will make you the happiest...... Good pix examples TMP.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok , so now I have more to think about! Thanks for the pictures, they really help with a visual ! Red does look good, gold, well , still like it some, parchment.... mmmmm, got to think if I want to go that route.
As for red wheel wells.... not too sure on that one!!!

rich


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like a red interior with a black car. Most of my friends DON"T. In fact, I have a good friend who's dyed TWO red interiors black, on black cars. Black interior with a black exterior looks kiick-a$$, and has universal appearl. Universal appeal means easier to sell if and when you do sell the car. Parchment is a comfortable color to sit on....not as hot as black!! Not as good looking in a black car, either. I'd rather have a black on black car than a black car with a parchment interior. But BURGUNDY with a parchment interior is one of my favorites. TMP: that "brown" dash in the gold interor car is stock. All gold interior GTO's have a brownish dashpad. Mine did ('til I dyed it BLACK)... I have to agree with the above posts.....gold just doesn't do it for me. To sum it up, tho' I personally like red, BLACK is more sellable and has wider appear. IMO, Trying to sell A black car with gold interior would be like trying to sell a purple house with turqoise windows. FYI: Black cars and white cars in the Tempest line were the ONLY two colors where EVERY interior color was optional. How about black with a TURQOISE interior? Or BLUE? Yikes....


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

As of this morning, the color scheme looks like it is going to be........ drum roll!....
Red... with black floor and dash top. All else red. I think best of both worlds.
I've seen one like that and it breaks up interior pretty good but keeps the red/black theme. Keeping it true to factory colors schemes is ok but not cast in stone form me.

Let's see what I think when I wake up tomorrow morning. It will be raining here, so my mood may change.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that will look pretty sharp....and, it will break up all that red, like you said. Black and red are complementary colors, and it will look great. You could even go black wheel/column, black package tray, and black crapets on the red door panels.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> As of this morning, the color scheme looks like it is going to be........ drum roll!....
> Red... with black floor and dash top. All else red. I think best of both worlds.
> I've seen one like that and it breaks up interior pretty good but keeps the red/black theme. Keeping it true to factory colors schemes is ok but not cast in stone form me.
> 
> Let's see what I think when I wake up tomorrow morning. It will be raining here, so my mood may change.



.........and all this time I thought you were a male....


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Come on, we're talking 'manly colors' here. No fawn, tawny, or lavender!
Let's here a grunt here!

GTOGuy , I like the black on the door carpets! Didn't think of that, and for the package tray, yup, that will look good too.
I think this is a wrap!!! Callin' Legendary in the AM! 

Thanks for the help.
:cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> Hey Come on, we're talking 'manly colors' here. No fawn, tawny, or lavender!
> Let's here a grunt here!
> 
> GTOGuy , I like the black on the door carpets! Didn't think of that, and for the package tray, yup, that will look good too.
> ...


Now........are you gonna do black headliner and sail panels too ?? That would continue the black dash and package tray without the Red stripe on the roof.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Naa!
The black will stop at the bottom of the doors. And top of the dash. Still deciding if the package tray will be red or black. Leaning towards red as this will not break the red heading towards the roof.
rich :willy:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you're doing a Red headliner and sail panels, I would definitely keep the package tray red to match. I think the black would stick out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Agreed. The red seat will blend with the package tray that will blend with the headliner and sail panels. Ought to look sharp.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

:agree


----------

